# LD Carlson Vinland Wine Racks



## WhineMaker (Apr 10, 2009)

Anyone have any experience with their wine racks??

Vinland Wine Racks

I am going to need to start thinking about extra storage room in the next month or so.. Looking to get the 120 bottle rack... Price definately seems right.. Any word on quality?


----------



## Tom (Apr 10, 2009)

This is what I have 
http://www.samsclub.com/shopping/navigate.do?dest=5&item=144911
shipping is $20ish


----------



## WhineMaker (Apr 10, 2009)

Thankyou Tom.. I think I may get that one, it looks very sturdy!! I just noticed the post by smurfe too. For roughly the same price shipped, I will end up with room for 50 more bottles!


----------



## Tom (Apr 10, 2009)

Its the same rack but the price went up. they hold 168 each Smurfe has 2 connected


----------



## WhineMaker (Apr 10, 2009)

Arrgghh. Forgot you need a Sams Club membership to order online.. I think my inlaws have one...


----------



## Wade E (Apr 10, 2009)

No, I built my own from free whitre oak scrap wood from work.


----------



## St Allie (Apr 13, 2009)

no sorry..

I picked up a solid steel ex shop display rack that holds 240 bottles really cheap on our local ebay.


----------



## smurfe (Apr 13, 2009)

Well, I was gonna say I have the same rack as Tom. Seems ya know that already. Yeah, they are very nice racks. I do have two of them hooked together. It looks rather empty right now. I have tons of wine to put on it but it is still all in cases as I have never labeled the bottles. BTW, Sam's only has those online, not in the stores. They are the most bang for the buck I could find.


----------



## Tom (Apr 13, 2009)

I actually have 3 of them plus 2 from COSTCO but they only had 3 shelves for bottles and the top shelf you can put 9 cases full of course. LOL


----------

